
If you blow up the Constitution, you’ll regret it - DanAndersen
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=7866
======
g-b-r
Do no comments mean that no one cares, that everyone chose to comment on
ibiblio.org itself or that no one realized that this is Eric S. Raymond
threatening to _kill_ people?

